# Walnut Milling



## gvwp (Dec 13, 2014)

Every once in awhile I find one of those diamonds in the woods. I thought this tree was one of those SUPER diamonds but it had a pretty deep sap ring. Still made a good amount of superior thin stock. Perfect straight grain stock once you got past the 3" sap ring. Around 22" of pure veneer quality heartwood. This butt log was 28" overall on the small end. 32" on the butt end. Not so much as a cat face as far as defects. Second log is as good but its not been milled yet. A real treasure anymore here in Indiana. They are getting SO hard to find. The entire log was milled into 1/4" and 3/8" thin stock.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Dec 13, 2014)

Cool! Just out of curiosity, what's the major market for that thin stock?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2014)

David I noticed you're running some fairly moderate blade tension was that intentional, and if so what blades are you running? 

Are you marketing the thins to a retailer? The box makers love them and high end cabinet shops too but like Keller I'm wondering if you've identified a niche market because I know you'll tell us.  

P.S. I have dozens of BW trees that will produce straight grain like that which I'll trade you for your gnarly crotchy BW reject logs . . . . .


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice log! First, I know nothing about the market, but I've heard that walnut veneer logs fetch very high prices, was wondering if it wouldn't be more profit selling it whole to veneer makers...


----------



## gvwp (Dec 15, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Cool! Just out of curiosity, what's the major market for that thin stock?



Our website mainly.


----------



## gvwp (Dec 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> David I noticed you're running some fairly moderate blade tension was that intentional, and if so what blades are you running?
> 
> Are you marketing the thins to a retailer? The box makers love them and high end cabinet shops too but like Keller I'm wondering if you've identified a niche market because I know you'll tell us.
> 
> P.S. I have dozens of BW trees that will produce straight grain like that which I'll trade you for your gnarly crotchy BW reject logs . . . . .



I have a couple wholesale customers for our thin stock but most is sold through our website or by custom order. We run 80-82 PSI blade tension on the 70. Woodmizer 184" 1 1/2" to 1 3/4" .050 blades. I like the 7 degree for production. I've got a yard full of those gnarly BW logs. Its a shame we are so far apart. Would love some of that Texas Red too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gvwp (Dec 15, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Nice log! First, I know nothing about the market, but I've heard that walnut veneer logs fetch very high prices, was wondering if it wouldn't be more profit selling it whole to veneer makers...



Actually we make more by milling the super high grade logs into thin stock. We have a good demand for this stock and it takes high quality logs to produce the material. The per board foot price ends up being better than veneer price but on the other hand we have to offer top price to be able to get the logs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

